# BoXXer r2c2 vs. 888 rc3 evo



## MTB DUDE (Apr 15, 2010)

aight, so i'm gonna be building up a sette vexx frame soon. should i put a rockshox boxxer r2c2, or a marzocchi 888 rc3 evo on it? and any thoughts on the frame? i havent ordered it yet, so let my know if i should turn back now.
thanks in advance.


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

if you got patience go for boxxer, because you need to lube it before every ride, and service it more, etc

and marzocchi is more like tune it and forget.

about the frame i dont know anything, but im also intrested on it, because of the price


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

fork both are good, frame is okay, just get the -2 or -2.5 degree cups for it. the stock head angle is a bit steep and the BB is a bit high.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

The boxxer will require more maitenance however it is not a bad thing or as extreme as MARC said.

I have a 40 and replace the oil every 20 hours of use and the seals get replaced every 40 or if they start leaking. The main cause of the maitenance is there less then half the oiil in each leg compared to the zoke.

You can not go wrong either way.

As Joelsman said you will want to adjust the head tube angle if you can


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

marc =) said:


> if you got patience go for boxxer, because you need to lube it before every ride, and service it more, etc


Really? I rebuilt mine the day I got it, and havent touched it yet after about 16 shuttle days. Have you ever actually seen a boxxer r2c2, let alone touched one, let alone ridden or owned one?


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

William42 said:


> Really? I rebuilt mine the day I got it, and havent touched it yet after about 16 shuttle days. Have you ever actually seen a boxxer r2c2, let alone touched one, let alone ridden or owned one?


yup i bought mine used and the guy hadn't serviced it on 1 season, i rode it and the next the took it to service, it feels way different, and i lube it every weekend and you can notice the difference.


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

I ride the 888 evo and it Is an awesome fork, buttery smooth. I Used it hard all last season with no problems whatsoever. The boxxer is An awesome fork but IMO the zoke feels better in the medium hits and chatter but my experiance is more with pre 2010 boxxers so take that for what it's worth I suppose.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

marc =) said:


> yup i bought mine used and the guy hadn't serviced it on 1 season, i rode it and the next the took it to service, it feels way different, and i lube it every weekend and you can notice the difference.


That's the differance betwen NO maitanance and A LOT. Do you realise there is a lot in between? I service my boxxer 3-4 times a year. Lube it every ride ONLY if it's VERY dusty (so dusty you can ride behind someone that you can't see nothing).


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Update bump. Looking for a new front end for my 2010 gambler. I ride mostly technical terrain and love the rock gardens. I occasionally go a bike park and will hit the medium sized jumps and drops (nothing over 6-8 feet). I think the 888 would suit me best but I'm not sure which year to get the '13 or '14. Anyone try both? Or the new R2C2? Don't want a fox or air. It's gotta be coil and it's gotta have oil.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm looking to get rid of my R2C2 and go with a Marz 380 or an Emerald [because I need to LOOK fast]. I was trying to figure out how Marz got the weight so low on the new fork, and it looks like they took out most of the oil. 400 mL on the 888 and something like 80mL on the 380? Regardless, there was no degradation in the feel of the Boxxer from first ride to last, by which I mean that it felt just as bad new as it did after 10 days of shuttle and lift. On the plus side, adjusting compression and rebound was really easy, and the guide included with the fork made it very easy to dial in settings.


----------

